
'I beat type 2 diabetes with 200-calorie drinks' - open-source-ux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-42154666
======
knight17
Having your body weight under control helps in controlling diabetes. This
finding is, however, not new. Here is a 2011 study [0] using the same 600
calorie/day diet. This study only had 11 people, the current study [1] has
298.

By reducing the calorie intake you lose the fat/weight, afterwards you can
resume a normal diet. The calorie restricted diet seems to restart the
pancreas, kicking in the insulin production. If you can maintain your weight
you are good, else you will eventually have to go back to medicine. Guardian
report on the 2011 study [2].

A reddit AMA with Roy Taylor of Newcastle University [3]. Previously discussed
on HN [4].

[0] :
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00125-011-2204-...](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00125-011-2204-7)

[1] : [https://www.theguardian.com/society/2011/jun/24/low-
calorie-...](https://www.theguardian.com/society/2011/jun/24/low-calorie-diet-
hope-cure-diabetes)

[2] :
[http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-67...](http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(17\)33102-1/fulltext?elsca1=tlpr)

[3] :
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/47psga/iama_hi_im_new...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/47psga/iama_hi_im_newcastle_university_professor_roy/)

[4] :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2699693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2699693)

